# Fenced dog parks London?



## Nolda (Jun 9, 2013)

So I moved to Kingston Upon Thames, London,and I can't seem to find a fenced area to let my dogs off leash. I need a fenced area not because my dogs would be hopeless at recalls, but they are quite dog reactive and really, I don't think owners are happy to see a barking hot black mess coming to them at full speed - even if it's coming to play. Is a 10 m leash my only salvation? 
I know there's Richmond and Bush parks nearby but I've heard dog owners are not very welcome there because of the deers. Basically I just need a green area to throw frisbee around in silence and without any dog interaction. Any ideas?


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

If your on facebook have a look on this page there might be something.

https://www.facebook.com/dogwalkingfields/timeline


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't live anywhere near London but I'd imagine fenced areas for dogs would be very popular and you'd be unlikely to avoid contact with other dogs, unless of course you went walking very early or very late.


----------



## Nolda (Jun 9, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> I don't live anywhere near London but I'd imagine fenced areas for dogs would be very popular and you'd be unlikely to avoid contact with other dogs, unless of course you went walking very early or very late.


Yeah I understand that but it is easier to keep an eye in a fenced field than in a bushy park with loads of trees


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Elm Road, next to the Canbury Medical Centre. 
The main park is secure, and there is a smaller dog bit at the back which is also fenced (make sure the gates are closed, because the kids play area isn't secure!)
It's not huge, but it's useful. Especially if you can recall your dogs if others show up.


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Also, Richmond Park is fine for dogs. Just depends how your dogs are with deer - if they will keep their distance then you'll be fine. The deer -will- attack if provoked, and they're not shy. Avoid during the rut and calving periods, but fine other that that.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Nolda said:


> So I moved to Kingston Upon Thames, London,and I can't seem to find a fenced area to let my dogs off leash. I need a fenced area not because my dogs would be hopeless at recalls, but they are quite dog reactive and really, I don't think owners are happy to see a barking hot black mess coming to them at full speed - even if it's coming to play. Is a 10 m leash my only salvation?
> I know there's Richmond and Bush parks nearby but I've heard dog owners are not very welcome there because of the deers. Basically I just need a green area to throw frisbee around in silence and without any dog interaction. Any ideas?


Richmond and Bushy Park welcome dogs and hundreds of dog walkers use the park every day, but because there are so many dogs not a great place for an off lead dog reactive dog. The deer are not shy and are used to dogs so can attack - I have heard of 4 dogs killed by deer this year, so you do need a decent recall. In all honesty, the problem you will have is finding somewhere that other dog users don't go. Almost every green space will have dog walkers using it.

Latchmere Road has a fenced in park, but again, it will be a rare time when other dogs aren't being walked there. May be worth finding some sports fields and seeing if you can walk your dog there as there may be less likelihood of meeting other dogs.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Squdzillions of dog owners walk in Bushy and Richmond. However yes there are deer and a load of other dogs, (you need uber recall).

This isnt too far from kingston and a fiver an hour 
https://www.facebook.com/fieldoffreedom


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

If you're looking for some quieter walks and your dog has recall - then there's some fields near Catford which are very empty most of the time and you can see other dogs coming for miles if they do appear...

I live in Brixton and this is the closest place I've found which is relatively dog free... 

Sorry not very specific but I'll look up where it is and let you know.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

There are loads of places in and around Kingston but yes you have to share space with others so, although this might not be what you want to hear maybe working on recall and your dogs reactive behaviour...

There are great walks to be had along the hogsmill and the thames towards Hampton court.. but again you have to be willing to share the space.


----------



## jjamieson (Jan 26, 2015)

Richmond Park - reminds me of the whole "Fenton" episode....


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

jjamieson said:


> Richmond Park - reminds me of the whole "Fenton" episode....


When I was a child and walked in Richmond park there was a notice on the gate that stated that park wardens had the right to shoot dogs who worried the deer.. 
Fenton and his owner should count themselves lucky


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

dorrit said:


> When I was a child and walked in Richmond park there was a notice on the gate that stated that park wardens had the right to shoot dogs who worried the deer..
> Fenton and his owner should count themselves lucky


Trust me, there are plenty of Fentons around 
You have to have dogs onlead around pen ponds now because of inconsiderate dog owners who have allowed their dogs to attack the ducks/geese/swans


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

If you need fenced areas because of your dogs behaviour towards other dogs you may be better looking into fenced areas that you can rent as most public fenced in areas tend to be quite busy with dog walkers. I used to take mine at midnight or 1am and found we had them to ourselves then. Know it's not an option for everyone but I learned to love my night walks, so peaceful lol.


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

rocco33 said:


> Trust me, there are plenty of Fentons around
> You have to have dogs onlead around pen ponds now because of inconsiderate dog owners who have allowed their dogs to attack the ducks/geese/swans


In Bushy Park the reason dogs have to be on lead is not because of waterfowl being attacked but rather because the fishermen have paid a licence fee and can't be disturbed It means now that in the height of summer dogs haven't got many places that they can access water to cool off and the water babes (lots of labradors!) will suddenly race off at a rate of knots as they know the water is there. It makes life very difficult

There is a small fenced area in Langdon Park just over Kingston Bridge in Teddington. If you go in through the gate on Broom Road opposite Teddington School the fenced area is on the left. It is quite busy until 10am but after that until 3 you could well have it to yourself. Lots of people with dogs who don't have good recall use it.


----------



## Nolda (Jun 9, 2013)

It's not something I don't want to hear about recall - we'll get there, but the dogs are coming from quite a small town where we would rarely meet other dogs or anything for the matter - with their guarding instinct I'll have to make sure they're all good and used to the surroundings here before I can decide their recall level, in their normal surrounding it's 99%, but hey, everything can change when there are squirrels, foxes and so many other dogs around 

I'm all up for night walks, I think for now it is the best option since my puppies need around 1-2hrs daily off leash and I imagine it's hardly possible in the parks anyway at the daytime


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

We have loads of actual parks in our area but only one with a proper dog run in it and it's so tiny it's not big enough for a rabbit to get enough exercise let alone a dog especially when a few walkers are in there at the same time.... apparently we're not supposed to have the dogs off lead in the park itself....and they wonder why everyone breaks the rules


----------

